
George Michael has died - jamesblonde
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38432862
======
golergka
Last Christmas reference is, of course, cheesy, but I can't think of better
way to remember a great musician than with his music.

------
DanBC
Here's a nice article about an appearance of his and Morrissey's on an 80s tv
show.

[http://www.post-punk.com/morrissey-george-michael-talk-
about...](http://www.post-punk.com/morrissey-george-michael-talk-about-
breakdancing-and-joy-division/)

He's spot on about Morely.

------
jstewartmobile
They ended his obit with the Beverly Hills bathroom incident. Way to stay
classy BBC!

His music has been continuously played everywhere from shops to bars to events
throughout the western world -- almost as a form of crowd control -- for
almost two generations now. It will probably continue to be a staple of
western audio-soma for at least another generation, and there is no denying
his genius for it.

Not a good year for pop stars. Rest in peace.

------
nikolay
Sadness! Careless Whisper is among my favorite songs!

------
wyclif
I was going to make a snarky comment along the lines of "yeah, but when
Leonard Cohen died earlier this year, a much more talented songwriter and
musician, his obit didn't make the HN front page." Then I went and searched
Leonard Cohen, and it did make the front page. Oops!

------
toyg
A lot of people will find out today that this icon of modern Britishness was,
in fact, the son of an immigrant from an EU country. It's very apt, and
extremely sad, that he died on the year of Brexit.

------
ruminasean
All the papers seem to have lost the bet on this one, there have been no
prepared obits like with older musicians.

~~~
danso
Doesn't really make much sense to prepare obits for people who aren't near the
age of death, or otherwise aren't near death. The NYT prematurely prepared
with Castro in 2006 -- who was thought to be near death -- and had to throw
entire sections of their reporting out. [0] Most other newspapers, the Castro
obit writers were no longer employed by 2016. It's basically journalism's
version of cache invalidation, which is also one of journalism's hardest
problems.

OTOH, I'm sure many news orgs have a Carrie Fischer obit prepared by now.

[0]
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/11/29/insider/fidel-...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/11/29/insider/fidel-
castros-obituary.html)

------
melling
We flag killed two stories about Carrie Fisher's heart attack yesterday. And
today George Michael is an important story.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13247567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13247567)

~~~
racl101
Maybe people think George Michael is more significant than Carrie Fisher. He's
certainly way, way, way more talented that's for sure.

